# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  How to DIY build steel rural shed?

## pauljygrant

All,
We have signed to buy an Olympic steel rural shed, dimensions 7.7wide; 9.1 long; 3.6 high to gutter, with 2 sliding doors on the front.
Although I've never attempted something like this before, i'm reasonably happy with my technical abilities, but my main concern is just dealing with the physical size without any specialist equipment, scaffold, etc.
Firstly, do you think that I'm mad contemplating the build myself with only 1 other mate helping?  (I may be able to get a couple of others to help for an hours or so, but can't expect them to stay the whole day).
Secondly, given that this is a DIY build, would you recommend building each c-section column and roof then standing them upright into the holes; doing this with all 4; then fitting the girts etc.  Once the frame was loosely erected, make sure everything is square, then add diagonal bracing and concrete the columns.  The final stage would then be to return and fit the colorbond roof, wall, and doors? 
Alternatively, is it easier to frame (without the added weight of the sheets) each wall, make them square with bracing, then stand them up and try to fit the roof parts that would in effect be upside down v shape, before spinning them the correct way up and adding the second bolts to keep everything in place?
All suggestions and comments appreciated.
Cheers, Paul

----------


## Belair_Boy

> Firstly, do you think that I'm mad contemplating the build myself

  G'day Paul, to answer your first question, Not at all.  :Smilie:  
I erected my 6 x 10 x 3 m Alpha garage myself with some help from friends.  One is enough for the construction but you will need a few more to help with the lifting. 
I put mine together as per the instructions and assembled the wall panels in turn on the ground and stood them up as a finished assembly (need friends here).
It was easy to work with the wall lying flat and well supported on the ground.  The frame was assembled, squared up and the wall cladding put on.  It was then stood up and placed in position with the columns down the holes (bricks used to keep the height correct).  The wall was temporarily braced and the same done with the second wall.  The rafters put in as you described and turned up the correct way.   
It was easier to put the roof sheets on with the mobile scaffolding I have but I am sure you could do it with a tall enough step ladder.
Good luck and if you have any other questions PM me and we can have a chat.

----------


## pauljygrant

> I put mine together as per the instructions

  Thanks for the input and encouragement. 
....as per the instructions...that's part of the problem.  I contacted the Production dept at Olympic to obtain a basic set of instructions so that I could consider the job before deciding on DIY or contractor build but they claim that they can't issue them until the job is in the factory which would only leave me 2-3 weeks at most.  Surely they could issue a standard set of instructions to cover the basics - good product, good price but not good customer service IMO. 
and I might take you up on your offer of advice if I get stuck with any of it. 
Cheers, Paul

----------


## pinger

> Thanks for the input and encouragement. 
> ....as per the instructions...that's part of the problem. I contacted the Production dept at Olympic to obtain a basic set of instructions so that I could consider the job before deciding on DIY or contractor build but they claim that they can't issue them until the job is in the factory which would only leave me 2-3 weeks at most. Surely they could issue a standard set of instructions to cover the basics - good product, good price but not good customer service IMO. 
> and I might take you up on your offer of advice if I get stuck with any of it. 
> Cheers, Paul

  
It really depends on the type of hold down bracketry they use, and how much manpower you have access to.  
For instance, we use a tilt up "type c" bracket which allows you to make the frame up on the ground, put in the bottom bolt, then "walk" the frame up and spin it through it's bracket. Much safer, and quicker.  
And that is pretty poor form from who-ever is supplying the shed. They should have a generic instruction manual they can give you. It may be that they are waiting on a shed detail, and a cutting list to give you specific information relating to your shed. Either way, you should be able to get a look at how they recommend to put the shed up.

----------


## Belair_Boy

> Surely they could issue a standard set of instructions to cover the basics

  G'day Paul 
If you think it would be of help, I could email you a copy of my instructions (not the same manufacturer but should be basically similar).  PM me with your email address if you are interested. 
From what I can see, the tilt up bracket is only good if you have a slab down to fix it to.  You either need an accurate sized slab or will have issues with the wall to floor junction.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Here's some generic instructions http://www.renovateforum.com/f221/cs...ctions-104054/

----------


## pinger

> G'day Paul 
> If you think it would be of help, I could email you a copy of my instructions (not the same manufacturer but should be basically similar). PM me with your email address if you are interested. 
> From what I can see, the tilt up bracket is only good if you have a slab down to fix it to. You either need an accurate sized slab or will have issues with the wall to floor junction.

  We have a similar bracket for our stirrup which allows us to do the same off the footing.

----------

